
Firefox3 has too many bugs - 80% of 700 bugs marked as blockers will not be fixed in Firefox3 - nickb
http://www.techworld.com/applications/news/index.cfm?newsid=10655
======
rms
It's still better than Firefox 2, I can't go back.

